# What expanding foam do you guys use?



## Gradderz (Jul 13, 2013)

So I originally planned on using gorilla glue on my backround, but there are some large gaps between the back of the tank and my cork bark that would take ages to fill in with gorilla glue considering it doesn't expand as much, so was planning on filling these in with a bit of expanding foam. 
Everbuild EVFF7 Fix and Fill Expanding Foam Filler 750ml: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
Would this be fine? It states it is flammable and the price is right!


----------



## fibit (Aug 11, 2011)

I recently used this expanding foam from screwfix. It looks good and finishes as a very pale yellow / off white colour rather than some of the brighter yellow finishes I've seen. It carries the usual flammable warnings so it is safe. One can was enough to cover a 45 x 60 exo viv and it only cost £4.99. 

No Nonsense Expanding Foam Hand-Held 750ml | Expanding Foams | Screwfix.com


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

I use Polycell from Tesco  

Whichever you go for, make sure you use one that doesn't contain fire retardant: victory:


----------

